# 22 Push Ups for 22 Days for PTSD & Suicide Awareness For Military/Veterans



## Crusader74 (Jul 12, 2016)

Hi All, 

I'm not sure if this has shifted across the pond but the Irish and UK armed forces are carrying out 22 pushups for 22 days to raise awareness for PTSD and suicide within the community. 

I have been nominated but due to the work load have been unable to get the time to post my vid. 

A lot of my buds are dressing in various costumes to bring a comic element to it. 

Just wondering if anyone is aware and if so, is anyone willing to carry out the task.


----------



## CDG (Jul 12, 2016)

I'm in.  Is it a specific block of 22 days, or just 22 days starting now?


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 13, 2016)

CDG said:


> I'm in.  Is it a specific block of 22 days, or just 22 days starting now?


22 days starting now.  You must nominate at least 2 members of the military, either serving or retired/ex.


----------



## CDG (Jul 13, 2016)

Crusader74 said:


> 22 days starting now.  You must nominate at least 2 members of the military, either serving or retired/ex.


Ok, so take a video doing the push-ups, and then nominate two people at the end each day?  Post it here, or do you guys have a website you're using?


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 13, 2016)

CDG said:


> Ok, so take a video doing the push-ups, and then nominate two people at the end each day?  Post it here, or do you guys have a website you're using?




It's done on FB Buddy. You could post it it if you wish. The whole idea is to raise awareness.  22 Vets take their own lives every day so that's what it represents.


----------



## CDG (Jul 13, 2016)

Crusader74 said:


> It's done on FB Buddy. You could post it it if you wish. The whole idea is to raise awareness.  22 Vets take their own lives every day so that's what it represents.



C.  I'm not on FB.  I understand the intent, I just wanted to make sure I was doing it the right way.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 13, 2016)

CDG said:


> C.  I'm not on FB.  I understand the intent, I just wanted to make sure I was doing it the right way.



No bother. We can as a community do it here?


----------



## CDG (Jul 13, 2016)

I'm down.  I'll post a video later tonight nominating two members here!


----------



## CDG (Jul 13, 2016)

Hmmm.... Unable to post the file.  It's a compressed mp4 file.


----------



## CDG (Jul 14, 2016)

This is from yesterday.  I'll post day 2 tonight after PT.


----------



## CDG (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## CDG (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 15, 2016)

Lookin' good Brother.  I'm there everyday with you, just not posting the vid to go along with it.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 16, 2016)

I just went ahead and did 484 in one set..LOL j/k.

This is a good cause.  

#22livesmatter


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 16, 2016)

CDG said:


>



Your form is terrible


----------



## CDG (Jul 16, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Your form is terrible


Cool.

If you have some specific pointers, I'm all ears. I've never had an issue doing PT tests across three service standards. However, to just call me out on form and say nothing else is bullshit.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 16, 2016)

CDG said:


> Cool.
> 
> If you have some specific pointers, I'm all ears. I've never had an issue doing PT tests across three service standards. However, to just call me out on form and say nothing else is bullshit.



Oh come on dude


----------



## CDG (Jul 16, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Oh come on dude


Man, if you're fucking with me then I missed it.


----------



## CDG (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 17, 2016)

I was


----------



## CDG (Jul 17, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> I was



My apologies then. You and your damn dry, liberal humor.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 5, 2016)

...sigh...

Did the Air Force really need to publish an official memo forbidding this?  

22 Pushup Challenge? Not in uniform or on duty, says Air Force


----------



## Muppet (Oct 5, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> ...sigh...
> 
> Did the Air Force really need to publish an official memo forbidding this?
> 
> 22 Pushup Challenge? Not in uniform or on duty, says Air Force



Fucking gay.

M.


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 6, 2016)

WTF....exercise, support wounded warriors, veteran suicide awareness.....ya..bad idea.


----------



## Totentanz (Oct 6, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> ...sigh...
> 
> Did the Air Force really need to publish an official memo forbidding this?
> 
> 22 Pushup Challenge? Not in uniform or on duty, says Air Force



What if they do that in place of saluting the flag during retreat?


----------

